# "classy" Freddie Blassie Passes Away



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 2, 2003)

> "CLASSY" FREDDIE BLASSIE PASSES AWAY
> 
> by Buck Woodward  Updated: 6/2/2003 9:41:59 PM
> 
> ...





> Fans were just informed moments ago by Jim Ross on RAW that legendary superstar Classy Freddie Blassie has passed away. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the family and friends of the legend. He will be greatly missed.




If you've ever heard the song "Pencil Neck Geek", it was by Blassie.  He was one of the greats of the past.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 2, 2003)

.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2003)

> OBIT/Freddie Blassie Obituary from World Wrestling Entertainment
> Wednesday June 4, 8:25 pm ET
> 
> NEW YORK--(BUSINESS WIRE)--June 4, 2003--When "Classy" Freddie Blassie was a teenager, wrestling in Midwestern carnivals in the 1930s, a friend invited him into a neighboring tent to look at the "geek."
> ...


----------

